# Any pics from HERSHEY?



## bike (Oct 11, 2018)

Tanks!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 11, 2018)

thanks for the pictures , it nice to see whats there


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 11, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 11, 2018)

Some of my treasure from the week so far






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 11, 2018)

great  bikes there ,I heard its a huge show


----------



## bike (Oct 11, 2018)

Awesome thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 11, 2018)

Yea thanks for the tour.


----------



## Eddieman (Oct 11, 2018)

More bikes






















































I


----------



## bike (Oct 11, 2018)

anyone know the price on the merkel mw?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 11, 2018)

bike said:


> anyone know the price on the merkel mw?



Paul! put the wallet down!


----------



## catfish (Oct 11, 2018)

Who had the bluebird?


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 11, 2018)

Who had the 1891 Victor?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 11, 2018)

catfish said:


> Who had the bluebird?




Heard quite a few rumors but I talked to the kid who bought it and he said he paid 5k, part of this operation.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 11, 2018)

Tough day on the tarmac today, it was raining buckets; most people were closed up and had their tables covered with tarps.  I did find another Silver King to buy.



Check out the soda caps in the spokes for this girl's bike.  It could have been had for $20!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 11, 2018)

Congrats @New Mexico Brant You’ve obviously been spending ample time in New Mexico hunting in shorts in the rain


----------



## bricycle (Oct 14, 2018)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Tough day on the tarmac today, it was raining buckets; most people were closed up and had their tables covered with tarps.  I did find another Silver King to buy.
> View attachment 882074
> Check out the soda caps in the spokes for this girl's bike.  It could have been had for $20!
> 
> View attachment 882075View attachment 882076




Sorry Brant, I didn't realize you just had one leg. I do like your boot. :eek:


----------



## gtdohn (Oct 30, 2018)

Does anyone have any information on this Victor?


----------



## bikejunk (Nov 2, 2018)

The Victor was Tom from Connecticut it was 7,000 bucks


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 2, 2018)

Thank you, At least now I know it was beyond me anyway. Nice though.


----------



## Barto (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks for the photos everyone - I’m from Ct and have never been to Hershey.   I need to get out there and see what I can see


----------

